# Need Heavy 10 headstock info



## markba633csi (May 28, 2017)

Is the backgear on a 10L made in one piece?  How much would a broken tooth impact the sale price?  
Also, some claim the cast iron spindle bearings they used from '39 to '45 are the best bearing they ever made. Probably an overstatement. How do they perform compared to the bronze version? 
thanks
Mark S.


----------



## 4ssss (May 30, 2017)

Here's a pic of the back gears. I don't think a tooth missing will effect the function.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-LATHE-HEAVY-10-10L-10R-BACK-GEAR-ASSEMBLY-/302271284237


----------



## silverhawk (May 30, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Is the backgear on a 10L made in one piece?  How much would a broken tooth impact the sale price?
> Also, some claim the cast iron spindle bearings they used from '39 to '45 are the best bearing they ever made. Probably an overstatement. How do they perform compared to the bronze version?
> thanks
> Mark S.



You will have at least five separate parts. The shaft that the gears ride in, the handle, and the eccentric bushing make up the major parts. The gears should be removable, but if I remember, they are installed to a tube that spins on the shaft.

Broken teeth can be repaired, and it is possible to find different parts on eBay to set up a good one (which is what I had to do to get my 9" junior up and running - use parts from a heavy 10).


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2017)

Thanks! Good to know.
Mark S.


----------

